
Software engineering lessons from the flight deck - amanjaincorp
https://amanjain.substack.com/p/software-engineering-lessons-from
======
TedShiller
I was surprised to see this person's linkedin profile, as I was expecting more
extensive experience than the article implies

~~~
amanjaincorp
Why would you expect more experience than implied on the article?

~~~
TedShiller
His article claims "I’ve tech-led teams at Facebook, WhatsApp, and Twitter",
which is technically accurate. But most people would expect more than 1-2
years at each company, which is his actual experience according to LinkedIn.

